# Which freeze dried brand is best?



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Am looking at a variety of freeze dried emergency foods. I am not concerned much with cost. I am more interested in size of meals, taste, and healthiness (carbs, sodium, cholesterol). I am a borderline type 2 and have had multiple HA's including a quad bypass in feb 12 due to stress, having no good cholesterol and smoking 2 packs a day... Yeah I know... Anyway, suggestions for this newbie?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

http://safecastle.blogspot.com/2012/08/osu-lab-test-pits-mountain-house-vs.html

OSU Lab Test Pits Mountain House vs. Wise Foods ... Results are WOW!
We just received information about a scientific third-party test conducted by Oregon State University.

There has been increasing controversy in the marketplace with regard to claims made by some storage-food manufacturers about their foods and shelf life, etc.

A previous recent test performed at Columbia Food Labs addressed shelf-life claims made by Wise Foods, showing the oxygen levels in that company's food packages are extremely high and not conducive to long shelf life for the foods in those packages.

Now this just released university test (conducted by the Sensory Science Lab at OSU in late July of this year) shows that there is a big difference in consumer preference in taste as well. Using a representative cross-section of 113 participants, a randomized, blind tasting test of comparable Mountain House and Wise Foods varieties was conducted.

In the end, the results were quite amazing, with the Mountain House foods preferred by a wide margin, averaging better than 90%. The lab indicates results have a 99.9% confidence level.

The summary slide presentation is available here.(http://safecastle.com/documents/OSU-Sensory-Presentation.pdf)

I like Mountain House and Provident Pantry.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Great info, will read the reports... I bought a couple individual packets of each, but haven't tried them yet...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good question and good answer. Sounds like Mountain House is the way to go.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have been eying various foods, yesterday I tried the beef stroganoff with noodles form Mountain house and we both really liked it. Also it has a good ratio of carbs and protein. At the moment I am eating the creamy Tuscan pasta from Gofoods. I am not impressed, I made it according to the instructions and it is pasta soup, the taste is fine. I am going to stock up on Mountain house for sure.

Pmk


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive been looking over some of the nutrition facts on these meals .... The sodium is out of the roof! 

Thinking it might be best to store items separately and put together once you need a meal.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Ive been looking over some of the nutrition facts on these meals .... The sodium is out of the roof!
> 
> Thinking it might be best to store items separately and put together once you need a meal.


Cooking from scratch works much better for both taste and nutrition even when the basic ingredients are storage foods. Such things as making tomato soup from powdered freeze dried tomato, powdered milk, spices and water still has better food on the table than buying the tomato soup packets or cans.

invision, may I suggest a whole lot of real fish liver oil taken daily as well as put in storage, purchased at your local pharmacy or health food store. Fish liver oil is very concentrated, very good nutrition and will do wonders for your weight, your cholesteral, and your heart.

And if you are even moderately interested in quitting smoking, you are welcome to PM for support.


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

We do a lot of our own food storage / canning, / but when I do buy, I buy mountain house, because it really does taste good, and now after these reviews i am seeing, glad that is what I chose to go with....


----------

